# Oil in throttle body



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Missing check valve in intake manifold.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-...011-2016-cruze-1-4l-pcv-system-explained.html


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Missing check valve in intake manifold.
> 
> https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-...011-2016-cruze-1-4l-pcv-system-explained.html


Thanks, I'll have my husband take a look.


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

My engine isn't turbo, does this still apply?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

karna68 said:


> My engine isn't turbo, does this still apply?


You sure? It would be uncommon for the 1.8 to have this happen.

Lots of people don't realize the 1.4 has a turbo. If you have a LT/LTZ/green Eco badge on the trunk, it's actually the 1.4 turbo under the hood. If there is no badge on the right, and you have hubcaps rather than alloy wheels, you do indeed have the 1.8 non-turbo.


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> You sure? It would be uncommon for the 1.8 to have this happen.
> 
> Lots of people don't realize the 1.4 has a turbo. If you have a LT/LTZ/green Eco badge on the trunk, it's actually the 1.4 turbo under the hood. If there is no badge on the right, and you have hubcaps rather than alloy wheels, you do indeed have the 1.8 non-turbo.


Right, I have the LS base with hubcaps. Does the link you gave still apply? If not any ideas?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

karna68 said:


> Right, I have the LS base with hubcaps. Does the link you gave still apply? If not any ideas?


No, ignore that link then.

My guess would be that the PCV system comes in just before the throttle body on the 1.8's intake tube.

The PCV is also integrated into the valve cover on the 1.8; if you hear any whistling or weird noises from the top of the motor, it's likely that's failed. To test function of the PCV system, you can pull the oil dipstick at idle; there SHOULD be slight suction on this tube if the PCV system is functioning correctly.


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

The PCV was just replaced


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

So I think I got a bad valve cover/PCV. I got it online from A1 auto. Went to the junkyard over the weekend for our son's car and got a valve cover off a 2016 Sonic. Got a new throttle body as well because well, I won't say the silly thing my husband did  but seems to be running fine now. Just waiting to see if I get any smoke which hopefully I don't!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

So was the PCV valve the root cause of the oil in the throttle body?


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> So was the PCV valve the root cause of the oil in the throttle body?


Not sure, I'm going with that being that it was an aftermarket part. Time will tell if I get smoke or not.


----------

